# Pilates or yoga



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi anyone know if there is a Pilates or Yoga group class in Playa Flamenca? I'm not sure about joining a Gym as I won't understand the instructor. And the classes have to be suitable for ladies of a slightly older age lol! I'm really missing this the most. As I have been doing these classes for around 20 years. And my back really needs it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tammydog said:


> Hi anyone know if there is a Pilates or Yoga group class in Playa Flamenca? I'm not sure about joining a Gym as I won't understand the instructor. And the classes have to be suitable for ladies of a slightly older age lol! I'm really missing this the most. As I have been doing these classes for around 20 years. And my back really needs it!


With the amount of English speakers living in that area I'd be surprised if you couldn't get pilates or yoga in English. I wouldn't be surprised if you couldn't get it in Spanish! Even so, it's an excellent way of learning 
If you Google _Pilates or Yoga class in Playa Flamenca_ links come up in Playa Flamenca, Orihuela Costa, Zenia etc


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I have and it comes up with a couple gyms. But yearly subscription and cover everything else as well. As we are just doing a winter holiday to see if we like it. Don't want to tie myself into gym membership really. Kinda hoping that there are some small classes run privately. Where I am paying for the session than a monthly fee or tied in contact.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> I have and it comes up with a couple gyms. But yearly subscription and cover everything else as well. As we are just doing a winter holiday to see if we like it. Don't want to tie myself into gym membership really. Kinda hoping that there are some small classes run privately. Where I am paying for the session than a monthly fee or tied in contact.


I'm not in your area, but the gym I belong to, as well as having normal memberships with a monthly fee, also offers shorter term membership deals because they are well used to dealing with people who are only here for a few months at a time, and on the Costa Blanca I'm sure you would find something similar if you enquire at the gyms. Mine, for example, offers a Bono 20 which covers 20 visits (including classes) which can be used over a 3 month period. 

The classes are taught in Spanish, but they're not hard to follow if you watch the instructor and learn your numbers in Spanish and the words for right, left, back, forwards and body parts especially arms and legs! With things like pilates and yoga a good teacher will come and adjust your position if they can see you've not got it quite right anyway.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Are gyms in Spain as expensive as some here if you are in a private run gym I think you're looking at about sixty pounds but the council run gyms are about forty. Sorry for going off topic a bit.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Are gyms in Spain as expensive as some here if you are in a private run gym I think you're looking at about sixty pounds but the council run gyms are about forty. Sorry for going off topic a bit.


I am a member of Club Sensei in Torre del Mar (I go there because it's the only one in the area which has it's own indoor pool as I want to be able to swim all year round in a quiet pool - the public pools are very nice but too busy for me). My membership fee is €528 per year (that's with a 20% discount because I pay it a year in advance), so works out at just about €10 per week. If I didn't want use of the pool it would be cheaper. That covers as many visits and classes as I want and they are open 6 days a week.

The VALS sport gym in Torre is also very good but only has an outdoor pool (which can only be used June-September) and that is quite a bit cheaper. The i-fitness gym at the El Ingenio commercial centre advertises memberships at €19.99 per month (no pool) but I have no idea what it's like.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Lynn, that sounds like a good deal you have there.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Thanks Lynn, that sounds like a good deal you have there.


It just got even better! I am due to renew my membership this week and was delighted to find, when I checked prices on their website, that they have substantially reduced their membership fees and it will now cost me just €24.90 per month if I pay annually (just under €300 for the year).

We now also have a very good new Pilates instructor, Rafa, by the way. His classes are harder than any Pilates I've done before, quite challenging but definitely good. Mondays and Wednesdays from 4.00 - 5.00 pm, if anyone's interested.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I second what Lynn is saying, that you can get monthly memberships in Malaga too. A friend told me about VivaGym, which her son joined for a monthly membership. It has everything but a pool, including pilates classes. When I joined, they had a promotion for 150 euros a year, which is less than 3 euros a week, and that includes use of cardio machines, free weights, weight machines and all classes, and it's open 7 days a week. Their regular price is 268 a year. It's a huge gym that's clean, modern (2 years old) and air conditioned. It's an absolute steal even at regular prices. Here it is. It's absolutely beautiful!

Málaga | Gimnasio Vivagym

They have other locations throughout Spain. Look under the top tab "Centros."

P.S. I see they have a deal now of 120 a year!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Tammydog said:


> I have and it comes up with a couple gyms. But yearly subscription and cover everything else as well. As we are just doing a winter holiday to see if we like it. Don't want to tie myself into gym membership really. Kinda hoping that there are some small classes run privately. Where I am paying for the session than a monthly fee or tied in contact.


I pay €16 a month for pilates and it takes place in a gym but you don't have to actually join the gym. 

I would check with the gym whether you can pay just for the time that you are here. I'm sure they will be flexible.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> We now also have a very good new Pilates instructor, Rafa, by the way. His classes are harder than any Pilates I've done before, quite challenging but definitely good. Mondays and Wednesdays from 4.00 - 5.00 pm, if anyone's interested.


I would if I was nearer Lynn... Our lovely instructor, Angel, has got a job as a lifeguard over the summer so after tonight we won't see him till the end of September. He is the best instructor I've ever had!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Almost off topic but, look around for a local Aikido club. Aikido is a wonderful marshal art but very very good at keeping you loose and is suitable for all ages...even me lol











Find a place teaching it and go and watch.


----------

